# christmas in fallujah...



## Tricket (Jan 3, 2008)

my teacher put it on his projector and i really like the song, so i watched the video with interest, and then later watched it in order to learn the chords and such. and i figured out d, c, and either an "a" or a "em" but i'm not 100% sure so i was just curious if anyone knew the chords and could confirm my suspicions?

thanks


----------

